# Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Generation ll mouthpiece "The Classic"



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SOTW'S own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Generation ll tenor 7* mouthpiece "The Classic"

"East of the Sun"

Zoltan is using Rigotti 3 light reeds. These are probably the brightest reeds out there, and listen to that sound.
I don't get how he does that either. ?






I'm giving back to the saxophone community by lowering my prices so that more players have access to my mouthpieces. I am offering all of my hard rubber tenor mouthpieces for $375, and my hard rubber altos for $350 all year round now.

Come and see what all the talk is about with the new Generation ll mouthpieces.

www.10mfan.com


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Geration ll mouthpiece "The Classic"*

Beautiful playing and sound!


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Geration ll mouthpiece "The Classic"*

Wow, I love it! I love the Rigotti Gold on the Robusto, but I never got to sound them so beautifully on the Classic where I prefer Hemke reeds.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Geration ll mouthpiece "The Classic"*

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!

Michael


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Geration ll mouthpiece "The Classic"*

Hi guys, 
Thank you very much. He is such a wonderful player and it was so nice to get such a beautiful sounding recording.
I hope he will share some more, overtime.

I also like the Hemke reeds. Very warm and clear. I would love to hear what he sounds like with those or even Vandoren blue box or Rico Royal, but he told me that he loves what this gives him with the Rigottis. It is nice to hear this type of sound with such a bright reed. The great thing about all of our set ups, is that we should use the combinations that work best for us. I personally can't get this type of sound with those reeds either, so it's nice to hear that.


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Sotw's own Zoltan Sagi on his 10MFAN Geration ll mouthpiece "The Classic"*

Damn it Mark! Here I was, resisting the siren song of the Classic, feeling good about keeping my GAS in check and you go and post a recording like this.... now I may have to give in and get one. 
The recording just goes along with all you have posted on the website.... your line of mpcs allows the player to get their unique sound. I don't know how Zolton gets that sound on a Rigotti 3, I know I'd sound different on the same set up. But now I am really looking forward to seeing how I sound on it with my set up. I'll be in touch....

Chubarry


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, 
Thanks Barry. You are more than welcome to come out and try the pieces. I’ve got a couple here that were just made. 
Hope you are doing great.


----------



## zfs1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments everyone- this is a superb mouthpiece. So flexible and loads of power without losing tone or tuning. Love it.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Zoltan,
Great to see you here. Thank you so much for that beautiful audio, and I hope you can do a couple more. 
I am very honored that you are enjoying this mouthpiece so much. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

Just got the Gen II Classic mpc home and have been playing it for the past few hours..... I was right, I don't sound like Zoltan, I sound like me. You could not be more correct Mark, this piece gives an incredible "clean" sound. And what really blows me away is there is an evenness in all the registers with the low register just as in the groove as the high register. And when I play it, it is so responsive to the type of reed and the lig I choose that it might as well be different pieces. 

I really got it because I was invited to sit in with a keyboard player I know for a quiet restaurant gig - and I'm happy to report it does this in spades and gets damn close to the sound in my head. And, just for fun, I wanted to see if it was at all possible to also use it in my R & B band so I really pulled the stops out and this thing responded like a V-12 motor that just had its accelerator mashed to the floor. And it stays in its lane and makes speed limits irrelevant!

I love this piece and am so glad I gave in to my GAS and bought it. Thank you Mark for constantly helping us to get the sound we hear in our heads out of our horns. 
Chubarry


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

That was awesome to read. 
I am thrilled that you love it so much. All of the GEN ll pieces are really something very special. 
I could not be happier and the feedback from players has been phenomenal. I’m so pleased where everything is at. 
I feel like everything is maxed out to its peak level. 

Enjoy the great mouthpiece, have lots of fun, and stay in touch. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## zfs1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with Barry - this mouthpiece is so versatile it can handle the loud gigs along with the more intimate! Thanks again Mark - great mouthpiece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you guys. I really appreciate that. I got a beautiful email today from Claudio Rubio overseas, telling me how much he loves this model also. I will hopefully have a video of his up soon. The Generation ll pieces have really taken off and players who have the first versions are loving the changes that have been made. 

Zoltan, I hope to hear another video from you in the near future. You sound so beautiful!


----------

